# Uber Eats customer orders 73 times in single week



## KITT (Mar 28, 2017)

https://i.stuff.co.nz/the-press/chr...ustomer-who-ordered-73-times-in-a-single-week


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Yep - here he is


----------

